# cleaning fingerprints off flat paint



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Good quality flat paint should not be problem to clean. Soapy rag...wet rag.. green scrubby... what ever you prefer for the task.

BUT!

The trick is observe the cure time. Read the label on your can. Most advise 14 to 21 days before you attempt cleaning.

If you can not wait ... clean the handprints (don't worry about the paint...because you will touch it -up) 

The nice thing about flat paint is easy touch up painting. :thumbsup:

Paints with a sheen like egg shell, semi-gloss etc... you may need to paint corner to corner to have an invisable touch-up.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

I have used Windex sprayed on a pure white paper towel or wash cloth, as well as Mr. Clean Magic Eraser without problems. Dishwashing liquid or shampoo should also be ok, and will do better if the smudges are oil from your hands. Be aware of paper towels with colored decorations!


----------



## Lethrneck4 (Mar 7, 2010)

thank you for the quick reply. i have tried using some baby wipes, didnt work....now ive tried just some soapy water with mild pressure..paint was on the towel when i was done. does this mean the paint hasnt properly cured yet? its been about 2 weeks that the bedroom has been done. i cant tell if the soapy water worked or not as its still a wetspot on the paint. ill see tomorrow..glad to hear if all else fails i can just touch it up. i had thought of this but figured it would stick out, but i guess it wont be noticeable with flat paint. benjamin moore paint was used on all the walls.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Correct not cured yet... 21 days for Beni Moore.

see how it drys... it might be ok... and easy touch-up if you feel the need.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Lethrneck4 said:


> thank you for the quick reply. i have tried using some baby wipes, didnt work....now ive tried just some soapy water with mild pressure..paint was on the towel when i was done. does this mean the paint hasnt properly cured yet? its been about 2 weeks that the bedroom has been done. i cant tell if the soapy water worked or not as its still a wetspot on the paint. ill see tomorrow..glad to hear if all else fails i can just touch it up. i had thought of this but figured it would stick out, but i guess it wont be noticeable with flat paint. benjamin moore paint was used on all the walls.


Definately too soon to be scrubbing the paint. With a paint job that fresh, and thankfully a quality paint, you can touch it up without any problems.
Use one of the little 4 or 6" rollers. For flat finish, the inexpensive foam ones will work ok.


----------



## Lethrneck4 (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks again for all the responses. well it appears it wasnt cured, even now the wall where i tried to wash with soapy water, is now 2 dark circles, thats havent lightened up at all. glad to hear touchup is at least easy with flat paint. thanks again


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Since it wasn't cured yet when you hung things on the walls, have you tried moving any of the hangings to see if they are sticking to the paint?

It may not happen, I'm just wondering.


----------



## Lethrneck4 (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah luckily no paint has come off onto anything ive hung, a few little rub marks here and there behind a few, nothing big.


----------

